# Tournament Partner



## basshunter57 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well my good buddy that has been fishing with me in tournaments since i bought my boat has been laid off and really cant to afford to fish in tournaments. If there is someone on here that is in the jackson area that wants to fish with me in the upcoming berry tournaments let me know. I split all expenses in half with you. Id really like a reliable person thats ready to fish anytime and is serious as i am.


----------



## kbad (Dec 5, 2011)

Drop me a line later tonight.
I am headed to the lake right now so will be out of pocket till tonight


----------



## BassHunter25 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am in the same boat down here.  I am pretty die hard fisherman and nobody that shares my passion.  Not to mention there is not alot of great tournament bass fishing in the area.  Bought a new bass boat over the summer.  Tempted to start riding out of town to use it.  

How big a tourney is it?  Would it be worth a ride from Sav.  I can get to macon in about 2.5 hours.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use to fish Tournaments out there on Jackson all the time but I have the problem of finding a reliable Partner.Kinda Got tired of switiching Partners and people backing out on me at the last minute. If  you need someone to fish with in a tournament Let me know I dont live to far from the lake.


----------



## coreyj (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm available to fish all the Thursday tournaments if you like.770-833-8607


----------



## bassin4five (Dec 6, 2011)

*fishing parnter*

well im looking for a partner to fish tourneys, i seen ur post lastnight, my name is boz i want to fish alot of tourneys this year. i just moved here from cincinnati,ohio   so i dont know anyone down here i live on jackson lake.
here is my number give me a call or text 706 476 7151
 maybe we could hook up for this weekend
                          thanks 
                                boz


----------



## basshunter57 (Jun 2, 2012)

Still trying to find the "right partner". I would like to start practicing for the fall tournaments coming up now!!

Thanks


----------



## basshunter57 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anybody near the Butts county area?


----------



## TJBassin (Jun 3, 2012)

I live in Lamar Co. Been bass fishing a while. May be interested.


----------



## basshunter57 (Jun 3, 2012)

Or if there is a boater in need of a parnter we can switch boats every other tournament, to save both our gas. Id like to fish every berrys tournament this year and try to fish all the oconee marines.


----------

